# My 79 gallon AI starfire tank build



## charlie1

Sometime ago along with some fellow hobbyist we visited Aqua Inspiration @ it`s old location ( they had recently started), it was then i saw the 79 gln starfire tank & suffered the "I want one syndrome". To satisfy this desire i made the difficult decision to shut down 2 of my planted set ups - a 75 gallon Oceanic & a Hagen Euro 59 gallon which were established for a few years.

The acquisition of the tank finally happened around Nov.2 2011 & so started the realization of my " I want it " syndrome , the first step was to slightly modify my existing stand for the 75 gallon tank by lay a sheet of 1/2 inch plywood to extend the footprint to accommodate the 79 gallon & then a 1/2 inch sheet of pink Styrofoam to relieve any possible stress points.
I also did a DIY light hanger with 1/2 EMT conduit & painted it the same colour of the wall to try & blend it in.
More to come


----------



## charlie1

After several mock ups with the hard scape which i finally decide to use all redmoor wood, i then with the help of my friends had the black Vinyl as the background applied, of course the tank was filled, check for level under load & leak tested, that phase went well with out any hitch.


----------



## charlie1

At this point i should list the contents etc of the set up-
The equipment list should be as follows
Tank - 48x20x20 starfire ADA style tank
Substrate - 5 or more Fluval Plant Stratum 8 KG bags
Hardscape- Redmoor wood (after research this wood is not the same as the popular Manznita)
Lighting - 4 bulb 48 inch T5 HO Tek light
Filtration - 1X Eheim 2026 Pro II & 1 Eheim Pro II 2028
Intake & Return - glass lily pipe - 2 sets
Nutrients -
(a) Pressurised CO 2 injected via a Sumo twin needle valve Regulator @ 2 points in the tank, one via a DIY in line reactor driven by a Eheim compact 2000 + pump & the other a passive in line UP atomizer.
(b) Macros & Micros will be salts from the Hydroponics via the Estimative Index

Heating - 300 watt Hydor ETH In-Line Heater
Controller -Reefkeeper lite 3
UV sterilization - Coralife twist 9 watt

Livestock - BN plecos,Amano shrimp,Cherry shrimp,possibly some Crystal shrimp, Kuhli loach, Otto cat,Sterbai corie, SAE,Assain snail, Cardinal Tetras.

Plants- ,Glossostigma elatinoides ,Blyxa japonica ,Tonina Belem.
Anubias ,Java Fern,Pogostemon helferi, Alternanthera reineckii,Eriocaulon Setaceum,Rotala sp. "green",Proserpinaca palustris ''Cuba'' ,Ludwiga brevipes,Tonina sp. fluviatilis ,Rotala Vietnam,Ludwiga Arcuata


----------



## charlie1

The Fluval plant stratum was added( 5 bags) & Redmoor wood put in place, i should add my choice of substrate was made for 2 reasons- i had tested the Fluval Stratum since Feb of 2011 in my 20 gallon long & had almost no issues with it, the caveat i found was it is a bit tricky to plant in due to it`s light non compacting nature, outside of that it worked like a charm with our water supply ( Ottawa), the other was that it was readily available locally.
I then planted the tank with the plants i kept from my other 2 tanks i closed down & filled the tank, in the void of not yet getting my intended light fixture ( Tek 4 x54 watt ) i used a DIY lighting - Sunlight T5 HO strips from the hydroponics shop - this was what i used on my 75 gallon Oceanic tank.
I will include some pics of the hardware also.


----------



## charlie1

After one week after planting i removed some plants added some more livestock & the Tek light was in place ( This update is on Nov. 24 th)I removedthe pearl weed/Hemianthus micranthemoides & moved the Didiplis diandra, also added come Tonina Belem where the Diandra was, I added a pair of L144 long fins & 5 more Sterbai cories , also added 2 more SAE & 40 Cardinals.
Note these pics will show some plants that is not in my plant list earlier, this is because they were also later removed & the list i posted earlier is the final & complete list for now anyways LOL


----------



## charlie1

As of last week this is what the tank looks like, i did experience some GSA- green spot algae but addressed it by reducing the light from 4 x54 to 3 x54 & upping my phosphates,i also swapped out my glosso for some sagittaria lilaeopsis, all plants removed from this build went to another 25 gallon build which i will post another time.
Thanks for looking & please share you thoughts,questions, suggestions etc, always open to constructive criticism


----------



## iBetta

i have tears in my eyes....it's beautiful :'D. i especially like the driftwood's shape! a very scape with a perfect blending of both green and red colours!


----------



## charlie1

iBetta said:


> i have tears in my eyes....it's beautiful :'D. i especially like the driftwood's shape! a very scape with a perfect blending of both green and red colours!


Thanks for you input iBetta


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Amazing tank indeed! 

Where did you get that Rotala Vietnam and how much? I hear they are extremely hard to keep. 

Also am wondering about your EI doses, what kind of dry fertilizer do you use?


----------



## brapbrapboom

AMAZING TANK!
Love the vibrant colors of your plants! They really compliment the tank, also awesome DW scape


----------



## charlie1

Thanks for your kind remarks, questions, suggestions & comments always welcome it`s the way we learn.

@FlyingHellFish - i got the Rotala Vietnam locally, never found it to be difficult - loves CO2 & Light - fast grower
Fertilizer - Hydroponic salts - Potassium Nitrate, Potassium Phosphate, CSM + Boran mix
3/4 tsp KN03 3x a week
1/4 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
(20ml) Trace 3x a week
70% weekly water change
slightly tweaked from the recommended dose for the 60-80 gln chart.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Did you get your dry fertilizer locally or did you order online? I thought they didn't let you order that stuff through the internet.


----------



## charlie1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Did you get your dry fertilizer locally or did you order online? I thought they didn't let you order that stuff through the internet.


Locally-Hydroponic store.
Regards


----------



## Canadianbettas

Your driftwood selection is awesome.. very nice looking tank...


----------



## charlie1

I have being getting a few inquires about the drift wood - it is the same wood sold @ Big AL`s & Aquainspiration, sometimes listed as terrarium wood by Big Al`s, it`s actual name is redmoor wood.
Regards
http://www.google.ca/search?q=redmo...e&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CAwQ_AUoAQ&biw=1152&bih=625


----------



## jimmyjam

good job bud, looks good so far


----------



## charlie1

jimmyjam said:


> good job bud, looks good so far


Thanks for your kind remarks.
If you ever get some Hottonia Palustris , shoot me a PM.
Regards


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Hey, how much did you get that Rotala Vietnam for? You said it grows fast, were you able to replant your clippings? 

I can't find it locally in Toronto, not sure how much an exotic plant like that would cost, I'm guessing a lot right?


----------



## charlie1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey, how much did you get that Rotala Vietnam for? You said it grows fast, were you able to replant your clippings?
> 
> I can't find it locally in Toronto, not sure how much an exotic plant like that would cost, I'm guessing a lot right?


I`m surprised it`s not available in TO you guys get so much more than we have access to here, it`s the same price as any other stem plants around 5.00( i think being a while).
Yes i replant the clippings, trade sell, give away to me friends etc.
when it warms up some or if i`m heading to TO i can try & get you some.
Regards

P.S. I have since moved it to my 25 gallon & only moved 4 stems with the rest going to auction etc.


----------



## charlie1

Update: the tank is going along quite good, still a tiny bit of GSA- Green spot algae, but getting there, here a few pics in the FTS the glass is not dirty the plants are pearling causing the streaks in the pic , the close up of 2 of the plants will show the pearling, will post some more close up`s later.
The L144 has bred & they are a few juvies kicking around in the tank , will see how they do in the real world.
Constructive criticism & comments welcome
Regards


----------



## solarz

charlie1 said:


> Update: the tank is going along quite good, still a tiny bit of GSA- Green spot algae


My tank has that problem as well, and the only solution I have so far is to manually scrape it off with a magnet cleaner.

What do you use to treat GSA?


----------



## charlie1

solarz said:


> My tank has that problem as well, and the only solution I have so far is to manually scrape it off with a magnet cleaner.
> 
> What do you use to treat GSA?


 I approach GSA by reducing light intensity & increasing Phosphates, i`m now @ 2 PPM & it`s almost gone, in other tanks in the past i have gone as high as 5 PPM of Phosphates, just depends on the tank environment, of course ensuring CO2 is not limiting is the first step i take.
Regards


----------



## charlie1

A few more pics from the tank.
Regards


----------



## FlyingHellFish

charlie1 said:


> I`m surprised it`s not available in TO you guys get so much more than we have access to here, it`s the same price as any other stem plants around 5.00( i think being a while).
> Yes i replant the clippings, trade sell, give away to me friends etc.
> when it warms up some or if i`m heading to TO i can try & get you some.
> Regards
> 
> P.S. I have since moved it to my 25 gallon & only moved 4 stems with the rest going to auction etc.


That would great! I couldn't accept a free Rotala Vietnam that beautiful without paying you some cash, quite a gorgeous plant.

The new pics are great, do you just follow EI dosing or just do your own? I try to custom tailor my own but it still seem like I'm missing something.


----------



## charlie1

FlyingHellFish said:


> That would great! I couldn't accept a free Rotala Vietnam that beautiful without paying you some cash, quite a gorgeous plant.
> 
> The new pics are great, do you just follow EI dosing or just do your own? I try to custom tailor my own but it still seem like I'm missing something.


 Thanks , we will work something out when that time comes ( plants).
I do EI but tweaked to suit my plant uptake & water conditions.
Regards
You got PM


----------



## trailblazer295

Any plans to add any larger 'center piece' type fish?

Oh ya, very nice looking tank.


----------



## charlie1

trailblazer295 said:


> Any plans to add any larger 'center piece' type fish?
> 
> Oh ya, very nice looking tank.


 Thanks for your comment.
There are no plans to add any other livstock to the tank.
Regards


----------



## mdvo

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey, how much did you get that Rotala Vietnam for? You said it grows fast, were you able to replant your clippings?
> 
> I can't find it locally in Toronto, not sure how much an exotic plant like that would cost, I'm guessing a lot right?


just picked up some Rotala Vietnam today at Menagerie. It was $4.99 a bunch.


----------



## jimmyjam

charlie1 said:


> Thanks for your kind remarks.
> If you ever get some Hottonia Palustris , shoot me a PM.
> Regards


yeah i think my pops has some potted as we speak, give him a call 4 335 3317


----------



## charlie1

jimmyjam said:


> yeah i think my pops has some potted as we speak, give him a call 4 335 3317


 Thanks will do.
Regards


----------



## jimmyjam

love the tonia


----------



## charlie1

jimmyjam said:


> love the tonia


It`s one of my all time fav plants, BTW spoke to your dad as suggested, he said to talk to you about shipping, but i`ll hold off until it warms up a bit more or i visit TO.
Here is an updated shot taken this morn by disturbing the fish & Plants from their sleep, it is an effort to get a shot when the tank is not pearling & reflections are not as bad, taken 15 mins after i tuned the lights on.
As usual comments, questions & constructive critique welcomed.
Regards


----------



## iBetta

Hi again , 

btw, how often do you trim Ludwiga arcuata? mine doesnt seem to growing at all (high light, EI BUT DIY C02)

thanks!


----------



## charlie1

iBetta said:


> Hi again ,
> 
> btw, how often do you trim Ludwiga arcuata? mine doesnt seem to growing at all (high light, EI BUT DIY C02)
> 
> thanks!


 I do a light trim @weekly water change ,if i fail to do so it will be unruly the second week/3rd week.
Regards


----------



## iBetta

wow...i envy your growth *.*


----------



## charlie1

iBetta said:


> wow...i envy your growth *.*


, it can be very time consuming with that growth.
A different angle


----------



## Fish on the Mind

gota love the ole neons they look good in your tank. you ever find any new little babies in your tank at all? reason for sayin is because when my fam had a 40 gal with neons we did not have to replace em they just kept appearing!!


----------



## charlie1

Fish on the Mind said:


> gota love the ole neons they look good in your tank. you ever find any new little babies in your tank at all? reason for sayin is because when my fam had a 40 gal with neons we did not have to replace em they just kept appearing!!


Thanks, those are actually Cardinals, very similar though.

Regards


----------



## charlie1

Time for a updated pic of where the tank is .
Regards


----------



## Symplicity

very nice!!!

may I suggest a taller background plant to cover that black pipe in the right corner.


----------



## charlie1

Symplicity said:


> very nice!!!
> 
> may I suggest a taller background plant to cover that black pipe in the right corner.


Thanks Symplicity, much appreciated.
Regards


----------



## diagnosis

Charlie, your tank always amazes me. The growth is incredible. 

What is planted in the front, left side?


----------



## baozi2089

I think it's elatine triandra.


----------



## charlie1

diagnosis said:


> Charlie, your tank always amazes me. The growth is incredible.
> 
> What is planted in the front, left side?


Thanks diagonosis, if you are reffering to the foreground left front, it is Staurgene , i`m also using it in another tank.
Regards


----------



## charlie1

*Update 1 year later*

It has been a while since I updated this tank, I just rescaped it a few weeks ago & still waiting for some of the plants to establish itself before doing a trim to tweak it.


----------



## Kimchi24

Wow, that's an epic tank. What's the super blood red plant hiding behind the wood?


----------



## charlie1

Kimchi24 said:


> Wow, that's an epic tank. What's the super blood red plant hiding behind the wood?


Thanks Kimchi24, the red plant is Ludwigia red sp.

http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=035B
Regards


----------



## Kimchi24

damn, that plant is killer. must be hard keeping it that red huh?


----------



## charlie1

Kimchi24 said:


> damn, that plant is killer. must be hard keeping it that red huh?


Not really, I have found it to be the easiest red plant to keep it`s colour, decent light & nutrient & it`s a weed


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Hey Charlie, 

Loving the Vietnam Rotala, is it picky with our tap water? How fast of a grower would you say it is.


----------



## charlie1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey Charlie,
> 
> Loving the Vietnam Rotala, is it picky with our tap water? How fast of a grower would you say it is.


Hey bud , no rotala Vietnam in there, I have Rotala indica, Ammannia ssp "Bonsai "
http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/plants.php?plant_id=11&sort_by=species
Regards


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Ah ops, my mistake. 

Do you use RO water by the way? Your Tonia looks awesome!


----------



## charlie1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Ah ops, my mistake.
> 
> Do you use RO water by the way? Your Tonia looks awesome!


No , there is no need to since our water in Ottawa is quite soft out of the tap.
I`m happy my Tonina is rebounding, since I had lost almost all of it & could not find anyone willing to part with some, as such I picked out a few that showed some sort of green & hope for the best, the same applied to the Pogostoman Helferi.
Regards


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I might of miss the post but, what kind of diffusion are you using charlie? I'm guessing a reactor?


----------



## charlie1

FlyingHellFish said:


> I might of miss the post but, what kind of diffusion are you using charlie? I'm guessing a reactor?


I`m actually doing it 2 ways (not needed) - one via a In line reactor driven by an Eheim pump & another via the UP in line atomizer.
Regards


----------



## greg

charlie1 said:


>


Stunning tank. Love the way you've blended the rock work and wood on the left.


----------



## charlie1

greg said:


> Stunning tank. Love the way you've blended the rock work and wood on the left.


Thanks Greg, for your kind remark, much appreciated.
Regards


----------

